# Arthritic Hands



## Sess (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello knitters. I've knit and sewn and crafted all my life, but at 60 yrs. now, my hands have become quite arthritic. (I'm going through a feeling of loss.) Does anyone have any advice on how to knit for more than just a few minutes before hands become too painful with osteoarthritis? Thank you so much. You are a great bunch! I'm determined!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish I had an answer for you. I too have arthritic fingers and virtually no strength in my hands anymore. Difficult to open container of any type now. Fortunately I can knit without too much trouble still.


----------



## K.C. (Jun 29, 2012)

I use salon pas on my hands. It is an over the counter patch dispensed soother. I cut up the patches to use as tape over my knuckles. I often sleep with the tape on.


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

It depends on what joints are involved. There are various support gloves that you can buy at your local pharmacy or even grocery store. I have a glove that really helps me. It sort of hugs your hand and keeps the joints warm while supporting movement. I also have one that is a "thumb stabilizer" for when the arthritis acts up in my thumb joints.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I've found that using smaller needles and smaller yarn keeps the weight off my hands and wrists; also, making smaller items, or things that can be made in squares and put together.


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

It depends on what joints are involved. There are various support gloves that you can buy at your local pharmacy or even grocery store. I have a glove that really helps me. It sort of hugs your hand and keeps the joints warm while supporting movement. I also have one that is a "thumb stabilizer" for when the arthritis acts up in my thumb joints.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

First, go to your doctor and ask him that question and see if he has an answer. Could be as simple as over the counter Aleve or prescription Naproxen or it could involve physical therapy or even surgery.

If you can't/won't do that, then I'd first try an over the counter pain reliever like Aleve. There are exercises for fingers that will help keep them supple (again, check with your doctor first). I do finger stretching exercises 3 times a week and it has really helped. I've almost quit taking Naproxen for pain because there is none. Keeping the hands warm also helps alleviate some of the pain. Just warming your hands by putting them together and causing friction between the two palms helps a little.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

brenda m said:


> I've found that using smaller needles and smaller yarn keeps the weight off my hands and wrists; also, making smaller items, or things that can be made in squares and put together.


This is what I was going to ask. Does the size of needle and weight of project make a difference? I stick to 5-6mm and smaller items when my hands are sore and I find using circulars are easier on my wrists


----------



## accompanistcjp (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm 70 years old. I have had arthritic fingers/hands for several years and have been able to keep knitting by using Magnesium Oil on stiff and sore knuckles. It is available at health stores and I have found it at Walmart (and Meijer in Michigan) in the vitamin section, otherwise do a Google search or look at Essential Oil websites. It is a salty oil so it absorbs into your skin quickly. Magnesium also comes in pill form but your body doesn't absorb that as well as the oil and like all pills, it doesn't start to work before a couple of hours. I hope this works for you. Good luck.

A personal, funny, experience. I went to buy Magnesium and couldn't find oil so I decided to pick up pills. In my haste I picked up Melatonin. I still chuckle at that one. It didn't work the way I expected it to. :sm02:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

A visit with your Doctor . Very important.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You may think I'm completely crazy but my Uncle milked cows for many years & had terrible arthritis in his hands, he was to specialists & tried all kinds if prescriptions with no real relief. Someone told him to take a pound of yellow raisins, put them in a jar & pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & let sit in the fridge until the booze soaked into the raisins, then eat a teaspoonful of the raisins each day. It didn't help the swelling but he could move without pain. The raisins don't taste boozy. I've told a few people about this & those who tried it find it helps including my skeptical husband.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> This is what I was going to ask. Does the size of needle and weight of project make a difference? I stick to 5-6mm and smaller items when my hands are sore and I find using circulars are easier on my wrists


I've also heard the Cubics needles are easier for those with arthritis


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have severe Arthritis in my hands and fingers. I knit Continental and my hands aren't painful, it does affect my speed though, in other words I am a very slow knitter, something like 22 stitches a minute. Slow and steady gets it done though.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I swear by the cubics


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I have been using Progesterone Creams for about 5 years--recommended by my Gyn. I believe it does help with my arthritis--and although if I bend or bump a knuckle, I really am not having any difficulty knitting or typing. Ask your doctor--but, it seems to be effective. 

I use a product from Puritan pride, but, most health stores will carry some, too.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Sess said:


> Hello knitters. I've knit and sewn and crafted all my life, but at 60 yrs. now, my hands have become quite arthritic. (I'm going through a feeling of loss.) Does anyone have any advice on how to knit for more than just a few minutes before hands become too painful with osteoarthritis? Thank you so much. You are a great bunch! I'm determined!


I am have CMC in the trapezium of my left thumb... bone on bone. I have had some wonderful PT, and a custom splint that extends my thumb at a comfortable 45 degrees from my hand. I have decided not to have surgery at this time, and that may change in the future.

I am taking Curcumin capsules(turmeric), and have changed my diet. Getting into ketosis and taking ketones has been an incredible health journey and I have lost 25 lbs. This may or may not help you, consult your Dr.
Heat is another remedy. I have a dishwasher, but some things need to be hand washed. Holding my hands under hot running water is very soothing.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Sherryc said:


> First, go to your doctor and ask him that question and see if he has an answer. Could be as simple as over the counter Aleve or prescription Naproxen or it could involve physical therapy or even surgery.
> 
> If you can't/won't do that, then I'd first try an over the counter pain reliever like Aleve. There are exercises for fingers that will help keep them supple (again, check with your doctor first). I do finger stretching exercises 3 times a week and it has really helped. I've almost quit taking Naproxen for pain because there is none. Keeping the hands warm also helps alleviate some of the pain. Just warming your hands by putting them together and causing friction between the two palms helps a little.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I swear by the cubics


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

http://medterracbd.com/?rfsn=685035.28a8e8


----------



## accompanistcjp (Oct 3, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've also heard the Cubics needles are easier for those with arthritis


I have problems with the Cubics. Doctors haven't offered any help, their suggestions so-far have been worthless. I suggested Magnesium above and that is the only thing that has given any relief.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Rub your hands really really good with castor oil and then put on a pair of white gloves at night . If you don't have gloves , a pair of white socks will do.


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi. I have chronic arthritis in many joints. Neck, spine,knees (which were both replaced) and fingers and feet. I go to a chiropractor to help with the pain. I have had a great deal of pain lately In one of the joints in my finger. I asked him if there was anything I could do for it. He said the best thing to do is put ice on It or immerse it In Ice water for about 15 minutes a couple times a day. Above all don't stop knitting or crocheting. It's best to keep the joints moving. Take Tylenol or Advil. I tried that and I think the ice really helps.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Sometimes, a lengthy soaking in very warm water both before knitting ( for loosening up my joints ), 
AND also after term knitting, ( for soothing, and to help the cramping and pain). This usually helps my stiff hands.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Square needles help a lot for me.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and fibromyalgia and I am in constant pain. I find I have to listen to my body and take little breaks often when I am knitting. Stretch my fingers and rest them for a bit in between rows. Just take it at your own pace and listen to what your body is telling you, you will get there. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello and welcome to KP. I see you only joined yesterday 6th August. 

You will love it here. Help with all sorts of things almost anything you can think of really.

Great people on this site.

Hope you get the help you need for your Arthritis.

Good luck hope your soon back to knitting.

Margaret UK


----------



## fmgray (Mar 28, 2017)

Ok, have to try this one!


----------



## michelewnc (Feb 25, 2017)

I switched to Portuguese style knitting because of my wrists, and I've read that many people with arthritis can knit this way. It is much easier on all the joints, but you do need mobility in your left thumb. There are lots of YouTube videos if you want to check it out.


----------



## Rosalie May (Oct 3, 2014)

Sess said:


> Hello knitters. I've knit and sewn and crafted all my life, but at 60 yrs. now, my hands have become quite arthritic. (I'm going through a feeling of loss.) Does anyone have any advice on how to knit for more than just a few minutes before hands become too painful with osteoarthritis? Thank you so much. You are a great bunch! I'm determined!


My problem is mostly the joint at the base of my thumbs. Since the pain is mostly at night, while asleep, I wear fingerless gloves to bed. They must be for sewers or quilters because I bought them in the sewing section of JoAnn's. I have also seen them at A.C. Moore and Michaels. There is a stiff band sewn inside, down the thumb towards the joint at the base. Maybe it's copper. Isn't that supposed to help arthritis? I wasn't sure why they help, but I see one of the replies mentions gloves keeping hands warm and "tight". I guess that's helping.
Good luck!


----------



## gldrtvmom (May 10, 2017)

I find the cubics needles very comfortable with the rheumatoid arthritis in my thumbs and forefinger. I'm not clenching the cubics needles as tightly as I did round needles.


----------



## ritahardy (Mar 2, 2014)

I have same issues I have found Australian dream arthritis pain relief cream works great ! If it doesn't work for you they have a100 percent guarantee!! I found it at my local Walgreens but also no that Walmart carries it! 
I would try may be worth the investment for you too! Good luck !


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

I have gone to a natural health nutritionist for years. I had arthritis when I was young, but no more. I changed my diet and the nutritionist gave me balanced supplements that especially emphasized Vitamins A & D, & minerals. I have no arthritis now. I stay away from packaged food as much as I can and eat fresh veggies, greens, fruit, fish and whole grains. Read as much as you can about natural health and arthritis on the internet as you can. There is hope, although few will believe it.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is a link on making your own magnesium oil. https://wellnessmama.com/5804/magnesium-oil/
Very simple


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I think keeping your handsworking actually helps keep arthritis at bay. I use arnica gel or cream as a pain reliever and massage each hand when sore. And warmth also helps.


----------



## spa (Oct 27, 2013)

I find wooden cubics help a lot.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

Voltaren is the arthritis medicine diclofenac in a gel or creme form. You rub it directly on affected joints. In Europe and Canada, it has been widely used for years as a primary treatment of osteoarthritis of the hands. You need a prescription to get it in the US. Many find it very helpful and it doesn't cause stomach upset (like ibuprofen and naproxyn, etc.)


----------



## rsp (Jan 13, 2017)

Purchase a knitting machine?


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

For me small size, shorter needles and small ply yarn. Hate chunky and bulkier yarns now. Too heavy! So agree with Brenda m


----------



## janebock (Apr 13, 2017)

I drink Cherry Juice for my RA. Seems to help. Take NSAIDS. Have a copy of "The Complete Guide to Healing Arthritis" by Deborah Mitchell. What does your rheumatologist say? There are over 100 types of arthritis. Your primary care physician can refer you to a good specialist. If your doctor suspects you have arthritis, he or she will likely take a blood sample to help determine which type of arthritis you have. All above are good suggestions. Good luck and prayers you feel better.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I also have osteoarthritis, in my left hand..... isn't it annoying? A couple of years ago, I started using an essential oil which is commercially called Thieves Oil. It is a blend of several oils: clove, cinnamon, lemon, eculytptus, rosemary. It won't cure anything but it helps me with the painful inflammation. I had my husband start using it on his painful knee.... it also helped him. We were using it so regularly, I bought the ingredients & started making my own (at a fraction of the commercial cost). I asked my Dr & he couldn't see any problem, as it helped us. It's something to consider.....not a cure, by any means, but anything that reduces the inflammation is encouraging!


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

There are several lotions available with lidocaine. Lidocaine used to be prescription only but is now OTC. I find it does dull the pain more than other lotions I've used. I also use lidocaine patches cut up to fit the knuckle. Along with acetametaphine (Tylenol) it all helps.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I just wrote some info yesterday under sizing needles...they say that Casein needles are good for Arthritic hands ..


----------



## eredics (Mar 29, 2011)

I found 1200mg Fish Oil keeps pain away. I have had arthritis in my hands since I was 17 and am now 76. Before Fish Oil I would get pain like someone was putting needles in the joints of my fingers. I praise the Lord that I can still knit with these deformed hands. I have also added Turmeric(with black pepper) and Cayenne Pepper.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Keep active. My physiotherapist advised exercises for my hands every day. They are very stiff in the mornings, so I soak them for a minute or so in warm water and do stretching and clenching. I do these exercises several times a day and it does help. Also keeping them warm is essential. I also have arthritis in my feet and if my feet get cold, it can be agony. So the socks I have knitted come in very handy. But talk to your doctor and take pain relief if needed and keep your hands active. Take care.


----------



## KCook (Aug 7, 2017)

I purchased some compression gloves from Amazon and they have helped.


----------



## Knitkin (Aug 8, 2013)

You could get prescription Voltaren gel which might help. It goes on kind of wet but quickly dries. 

Funny about magnesium. Never heard of the oil but will look for it. I was taking it for floaters, which have never returned. Was told it can make you sleepy so take it before bed.

Good luck.


----------



## Dorotxy (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm not sure if you have any fingers that are not affected too terribly but I have changed the way I hold my needles eliminating the thumb and knit on knit on knit on.


----------



## nuthatch (Sep 12, 2012)

I visited my GP and she suggested wrist braces for a few days as I have pain in my wrists. These braces have a metal bar to keep the hand more rigid. I also use Ibuprofen gel on finger joints. I can still knit and crochet with the brace on and after a few days the pain has eased for a while. I just use again when needed.The funny thing was that my GP was also wearing one when I visited her !


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the same problem. Do you take meds for your arthritis? When my doctor told me that I had arthritis (diagnosed in my early 40's) my first concern was my crafts. He told me to keep doing them because it is important to keep my hands moving. I now have it thru out my body and I can no longer do cross stitch, needlepoint or anything with a small needle. However I continue to knit. I do take meds to give me some relief but I also have a knitting routine. I knit every day....I start with a few gentle hand exercises, then I take a dishcloth and run it under very hot water, roll it in a ball and squeeze it until the heat is gone. I start knitting and every 1/2 hour I get up and take a stroll around the house. 
On the morning stroll I make a coffee and I warm my hands with the coffee mug as I drink it and start knitting again. I will do my dishcloth excersize several times during the day. Even a heating pad might help or fingerless gloves. But one thing my doctor said is "do not stop knitting", it is the best therapy possible. Inactivity will cause the body to seize up. So I just keep on movin' and I manage the pain.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sess said:


> Hello knitters. I've knit and sewn and crafted all my life, but at 60 yrs. now, my hands have become quite arthritic. (I'm going through a feeling of loss.) Does anyone have any advice on how to knit for more than just a few minutes before hands become too painful with osteoarthritis? Thank you so much. You are a great bunch! I'm determined!


Try using flexible needles,they help me.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have arthritis in my hands and take an Aleve tablet every morning. It lasts for 12 hours and takes the pain away. I do find knitting helps keep my finger joints from getting stiff. I do feel for you especially for the loss of being able to knit.


----------



## LeanMeanIndyJean (Jan 23, 2017)

I have nodes on my finger joints. One at a time, a finger will swell throughout its length. It is so painful that I cannot bear for anything to touch it. I tried the compression gloves once and could not stand them even for a second or two. Terrible pain.
I know I have arthritis throughout my body but it flares in areas. I cannot lie in bed for very long for my hip hurting.


----------



## multi-crafter (May 5, 2013)

My rheumatologist recommended a paraffin bath for arthritis in hands. Some pharmacies have them for sale. Wal Mart sometimes has them in their pharmacy area. The warmth eases pain and helps with flexibility of fingers. I have used it for 16 years.


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, I too have arthritis in my hands. My pointer fingers have bumps on the knuckles and some days they hurt terrible. I found the cubics available through Webs. I prefer the metal ones. The wooden ones are nice but I still hold them tight causing pain. I have the interchangeable set with some double points. I found I could knit for longer periods. The Kollage company came out with a set of interchangeables. The tip of their needles are a bit pointier and I like them better. I bought the regular circs first and found the soft cord is like a thin rubber band, but the firm cord is just right. Their basic set of interchangeables are less expensive. I LOVE my collages. I can knit for long periods without the pain I had with the round needles.
I hope you all find this helpful!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dangrktty said:


> I am have CMC in the trapezium of my left thumb... bone on bone. I have had some wonderful PT, and a custom splint that extends my thumb at a comfortable 45 degrees from my hand. I have decided not to have surgery at this time, and that may change in the future.
> 
> I am taking Curcumin capsules(turmeric), and have changed my diet. Getting into ketosis and taking ketones has been an incredible health journey and I have lost 25 lbs. This may or may not help you, consult your Dr.
> Heat is another remedy. I have a dishwasher, but some things need to be hand washed. Holding my hands under hot running water is very soothing.


Mine is in the right thumb. Going to visit the orthopedist on Wednesday. I hope he can do something other than surgery at this point, as my right hand is now weird looking as the thumb is no longer where it should be but bent under my palm somewhat.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm completely crazy but my Uncle milked cows for many years & had terrible arthritis in his hands, he was to specialists & tried all kinds if prescriptions with no real relief. Someone told him to take a pound of yellow raisins, put them in a jar & pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & let sit in the fridge until the booze soaked into the raisins, then eat a teaspoonful of the raisins each day. It didn't help the swelling but he could move without pain. The raisins don't taste boozy. I've told a few people about this & those who tried it find it helps including my skeptical husband.


This isn't the first time I've read of this bizarre treatment and maybe it's worth a try! I have painful arthritis in my knees and back but am so thankful it hasn't spread to my hands. I think the fact that l milked Jersey cows by hand for over twenty years kept my fingers supple. Don't doctors sometimes recommend squeezing rubber balls to help with arthritis in the hands?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I have an aunt that swears by this.



Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm completely crazy but my Uncle milked cows for many years & had terrible arthritis in his hands, he was to specialists & tried all kinds if prescriptions with no real relief. Someone told him to take a pound of yellow raisins, put them in a jar & pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & let sit in the fridge until the booze soaked into the raisins, then eat a teaspoonful of the raisins each day. It didn't help the swelling but he could move without pain. The raisins don't taste boozy. I've told a few people about this & those who tried it find it helps including my skeptical husband.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Remember those white stretchy, nylon type gloves we used to wear to Church on Sunday?

Put them on when you sleep at night. The stretchy material keeps your hands flexing and limber at night.

I would also put a good hand lotion on like Aveeno first. Soft and flexible hands.


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

Tylenol helps me but I know it doesn't work for a lot of people. Worth a try.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I too have this problem, particularly my thumbs.
I do take a daily anti-inflammatory tab - fairly innocuous one - and once it
kicks in, I knit or crochet. It is important to keep the hands flexible.
I also have one of those "squeezy things" Looks like a pair of pliers with
a stiff spring in the middle. It is painful in the beginning, but daily use of
this, increasing the number of squeezes also keeps the hands from freezing up totally.
Good luck.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> A visit with your Doctor . Very important.


You must see your rheumatologist. There are so many great medications now that can alleviate the pain and stiffness. I have terrible arthritis in my hands, but NO PAIN or stiffness as I am on a wonder drug which takes care of this. You need to see this doctor as the medication not only relieves the pain but keeps your joints from getting worse (arthritis is actually your body eating itself up thinking it is its invader.). Don't wait..get an appointment now. I am on leflunimide (Arava) but there are many other even newer drugs available. It is cheap, only seven dollars a month.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I find that the type of knitting I'm doing has an effect - for instance garter and stockinette don't bother my hands too much, and I can do quite a bit without pain. But lace patterns do bother me if I do too much. When I have K2Tog and SSKs or nupps and so forth, that bothers my hands and kicks up my elbow tendinitis. 
However I love lace knitting, so I do it for shorter lengths of time. If I overdo and have pain, then I take off a day or two.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've also heard the Cubics needles are easier for those with arthritis


Based upon that information, I bought some and found that they make my arthritis worse. My advice is to try before you buy.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> I swear by the cubics


I do too! Since I have changed the needles I can knit longer. A lot of great advise from above posts.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You must see your rheumatologist. There are so many great medications now that can alleviate the pain and stiffness. I have terrible arthritis in my hands, but NO PAIN or stiffness as I am on a wonder drug which takes care of this. You need to see this doctor as the medication not only relieves the pain but keeps your joints from getting worse (arthritis is actually your body eating itself up thinking it is its invader.). Don't wait..get an appointment now. I am on leflunimide (Arava) but there are many other even newer drugs available. It is cheap, only seven dollars a month.


The drug taken depends upon the type of arthritis. I was on methotrexate for many years; my body rebelled against it a year ago and I can no longer take it; 2/3 of my hair fell out and the rate of hair loss has just now slowed. That would have been easily solved with a wig, but the drug no longer helps, either. My current drug cost is over $1,000 a month and helps some. I don't know where you got your definition of what arthritis is. I've had it since I was very young and am missing no body parts yet at 78.


----------



## Vernspie (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow! I, too, have just developed arthritis in my hands (my type is psoriatic, not rheumatoid, but very painful, nonetheless). There are some great topicals you can us to reduce the inflammation and do not cause any stomach problems like nsaids. One is [email protected] arnica gel by B&T (Boericke & Tafel). Be generous and rub in well, all over your hands or any effected area a somewhat beyond the effected area. The other is Nature's Plus Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM Ultra RX Joint cream. Both of these help relieve my symptoms. The final thing I would recommend, is a product called MegaRed. It is a fish & krill oil supplement that was tested and 68% of the people taking it had no pain after 8 weeks. I have been taking it for about a week and a half and already feel some improvement. I'm hoping I am one of the 68%! We are also looking for an alternative that does not have massive red food coloring in it, as we feel food coloring isn't something we need in our diets. Hope this is helpful. I couldn't knit at all a week ago. Now I can!


----------



## baxterboy (Oct 3, 2016)

Would vodka do?


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I wish I could tell you how to be able to knit for hours at a time, but I'm not able to do that. However, I find that I have to be sure my hands are warm, and in NH in the winter that's no easy task. I have to use wooden or bamboo needles, and yes, the cubics are easier. I knit for a few minutes, perhaps 15-20, and stop, do some hand stretching, and begin again. I knit, so that I CAN knit. I wonder, on the raisin and gin thing, if it would work with rum, vodka, etc. Also, if you have COPD, ask your pulmonologist about Aleve as mine told me that's a no-no, as it can bother breathing. Above all, if you enjoy knitting, and can only knit for 10 minutes at a time, do so, and be thankful for that 10 minutes. The only pain med I take for arthritis is Curcumin. I was skeptical, but cannot take any of the scripts, so tried it.....twice a day, it took about 10 days before I noticed it was working. I can't stand the taste, so can't put it on food as a powder, so I stick with the capsules. The only disadvantage is insurance doesn't pay for them. The doctor at the pain clinic suggested I try it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sherryc said:


> First, go to your doctor and ask him that question and see if he has an answer. Could be as simple as over the counter Aleve or prescription Naproxen or it could involve physical therapy or even surgery.
> 
> If you can't/won't do that, then I'd first try an over the counter pain reliever like Aleve. There are exercises for fingers that will help keep them supple (again, check with your doctor first). I do finger stretching exercises 3 times a week and it has really helped. I've almost quit taking Naproxen for pain because there is none. Keeping the hands warm also helps alleviate some of the pain. Just warming your hands by putting them together and causing friction between the two palms helps a little.


While I am a bit older than you, the advice would apply-- my doctor told me seniors should not take Aleve because it stays in their system too long and you can overdose very easily. Our old bodies do not process drugs as fast now. The other advice in this post is very good-- exercise the hands, keep them warm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talk to your doctor about Diclofenac cream. It is a prescription but works well for me. I have RA and Osteo.


Sess said:


> Hello knitters. I've knit and sewn and crafted all my life, but at 60 yrs. now, my hands have become quite arthritic. (I'm going through a feeling of loss.) Does anyone have any advice on how to knit for more than just a few minutes before hands become too painful with osteoarthritis? Thank you so much. You are a great bunch! I'm determined!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I also have knobby, painful hands. Yes the raisins and gin works as does the castor oil, as suggested.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> Mine is in the right thumb. Going to visit the orthopedist on Wednesday. I hope he can do something other than surgery at this point, as my right hand is now weird looking as the thumb is no longer where it should be but bent under my palm somewhat.


I've had both basal thumb joints rebuilt surgically, one ten years after the other...the original one, done 20+ years ago, is still doing just fine. I have both psoriatic and osteoarthritis. I haven't had many surgeries over my lifetime, but this is the one I found easier than any of the others.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm completely crazy but my Uncle milked cows for many years & had terrible arthritis in his hands, he was to specialists & tried all kinds if prescriptions with no real relief. Someone told him to take a pound of yellow raisins, put them in a jar & pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & let sit in the fridge until the booze soaked into the raisins, then eat a teaspoonful of the raisins each day. It didn't help the swelling but he could move without pain. The raisins don't taste boozy. I've told a few people about this & those who tried it find it helps including my skeptical husband.


Bonnie--I have come across this protocol, too, just not yellow raisons. But organic ones. I have a few more things to do that I will post separately


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> The drug taken depends upon the type of arthritis. I was on methotrexate for many years; my body rebelled against it a year ago and I can no longer take it; 2/3 of my hair fell out and the rate of hair loss has just now slowed. That would have been easily solved with a wig, but the drug no longer helps, either. My current drug cost is over $1,000 a month and helps some. I don't know where you got your definition of what arthritis is. I've had it since I was very young and am missing no body parts yet at 78.


Check out this information. Be sure to look at "what is rheumatoid arthritis?" It talks about the inflammatory response and helps one to understand what is happening. I took methotrexate with no result, but find Arava is wonderful. There are many types of RA (150+ according to my rheumtologist) so important you get correct treatment for your specific type. There are new drugs that work well.
Check it out here: http://www.medicinenet.com/rheumatoid_arthritis/article.htm


----------



## fastjeep (Sep 7, 2013)

I use Blue Emu cream. For me it works wonders. You can buy it at Walmart. Hope this helps you as much as it does me.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

My biggest piece of advice that has not been mentioned so far is to use circular needles. 
When using circular needles you never 'drop' a needle, the knitting you're working on rests in your lap instead of hanging heavy off the ends of straight needles.

Prepare your hands for knitting with a few, simple exercises: Like all exercises, warm up your hands before starting to knit and stop to repeat at regular intervals. Start by washing your hands in fairly warm water and soap. Dry off and immediately rub in some rich lotion. While the lotion is absorbing into the skin, go sit down, make yourself comfortable....

When sitting comfortably with the knitting resting on your lap, rub your hands until feeling warm, stretch the fingers out as tight as possible like a star, bend the 4 fingers back with the other hand until it feels very uncomfortable...try holding for a few seconds and release slowly. Make a tight fist, hold and release slowly. Before starting to knit, rub the hands warm again to relax the muscles.
Repeat the hand exercises every time your fingers start getting uncomfortable


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Forgot this:
some people prefer a natural product needle like bamboo or wood in preference to a steel or other metal. Metal can be cold to hold sometimes radiating the cold into the joints


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I have marajuana cream and find it really helps. A lot of people I know use it for their arthritis. Make sure it's legal where you are. I'm sure it is legal since it's a cream.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

First, I would never use any of the big pharma drugs. None of them will ever cure you but they will cause damage and ultimately can make your problems much worse. They are all designed to do exactly that. It is a great business model for those corporations, but not for you. So don't be their guinea pig or object for profit.

Next, there are many holistic things to do. The first is your diet. Arthritis is an inflammatory condition, which you know. So stop eating inflammatory foods. Sugar is at the top of the list. Get it out of your diet completely!!! Easier said than done since we have been raised to become sugar addicts but it is necessary and no drug will counter effects of it.

Next is to build your immune system with increased Vit D3, Magnesium, greens of all sorts (raw and cooked) and other things like bromelain. Someone suggested a Magnesium oil to rub in and I would try it. Some say Magnesium is easier for the body to absorb thru the skin than the digestive system. Ensure you buy a high quality oil and a product not filled with other junk.

Then work on your states of tension. How you sit and knit can be a problem that is not easily noticed but everything from you neck down can be holding tension. You many need to learn different ways to hold and work your needles. That is something I have done to help deal with manual stresses. I use 3 or 4 different techniques. Some people are learning the Portugese method as a relief for bad shoulders and hands.

Arthritis, all forms of it, also have an emotional/mental component. Do some serious meditating on what your stresses are in life, unresolved issues that may even go back to childhood but that have never really left you/your body. You may need to do some internal work on yourself for long term healing.

And last, I can attest to the power and safety of homeopathy, low level laser, and deep tissue body work. I have had not problem with my arthritic thumbs in many years since using these protocols. Glusamine and chondroitin at one time worked to keep the problem under control but never were curative. I was grateful for the pain relief but not the ongoing need for the supplement. And you would need to experiment to find one that worked for you as these products are strange in how they work for some people and not others and there is no information to help you figure out which product is best for you. I can say that Krill Oil has been helpful for me. But low level laser was the one that was curative. Unfortunately the best way to make it work is to invest in a unit and they are not cheap. I made mine pay for itself by working on others for fee or barter.

So good luck in your quest for relief.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm completely crazy but my Uncle milked cows for many years & had terrible arthritis in his hands, he was to specialists & tried all kinds if prescriptions with no real relief. Someone told him to take a pound of yellow raisins, put them in a jar & pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & let sit in the fridge until the booze soaked into the raisins, then eat a teaspoonful of the raisins each day. It didn't help the swelling but he could move without pain. The raisins don't taste boozy. I've told a few people about this & those who tried it find it helps including my skeptical husband.


My brother in law swears by this remedy. He suffered for years from herniated discs and muscle pain. Now he's off all his pain medication after using this remedy. It takes a while but it does work.


----------



## Sess (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you so much to everyone who responded. I am humbled by your interest in helping me. I will try many, many of your suggestions, and most of all, I'm uplifted and even more determined by your encouragement.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

God bless you.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

K.C. said:


> I use salon pas on my hands. It is an over the counter patch dispensed soother. I cut up the patches to use as tape over my knuckles. I often sleep with the tape on.


These are also what I use. I put one on the offending joint and knit away. They are great since they are small in size. Mostly get them or something similar at the Dollar Tree. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iqed2000 (Jun 12, 2016)

I truly feel for you as I am in the same boat. Fingerless, compression gloves by Tommie Copper works for me - https://www.tommiecopper.com/ . Other brands do not work for me. I also wear Tommie Copper knee compression bands when I workout or dance. I highly recommend only that brand.

I've also put my needles & hooks on hiatus and am learning how to machine-knit. And since my knitting machine isn't exactly portable, I've been pin-loom weaving with the Zoom Loom. Both activities satisfy my yarn-craving.


----------



## emmer (Aug 7, 2017)

i have had both osteoarthritis and an old base joint thumb injury that cause significant pain for almost 30 years. lots of therapy and overdue for a surgery that may or may not help the thumb. i am 70 and have no plans to quit knitting, tho i have, unhappily, given up crochet and embroidery. what helps is keeping joints warm. i use mild compression gloves that have no fingertips. i have some that have no fingers at all, cover just one finger joint, or cover two joints. i adjust as needed. i do dishes in hot water when i get up in the morning to improve circ and relax muscles. i take multiple doses of motrin/ibuprofin everyday to keep inflammation down. (i have tried elimination diets, but couldn't find anything that adversely affected me, so drugs it is). i do the daily exercises the doc recommends for strength and flexibility. most of all, i have a brace that holds my wrist and thumb in a position that doesn't hurt. and i knit several times a day for short periods, with rests in between. good luck to you.


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

I find that I can't use small needles and fine yarn anymore, but if I use larger (size 8 needles and up) but not too big, I can hold them comfortable. Sewing up is hard because of the small sewing needle. I sleep with wrist braces after I have been knitting for too long.


----------



## jackychrisp (Jun 16, 2011)

Bamboo needles were the answer for me. Using metal needles was very painful.
Hope they help.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not any help with this sorry. But I wanted to warmly welcome you. I hope that someone has an answer for you.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sherryc said:


> First, go to your doctor and ask him that question and see if he has an answer. Could be as simple as over the counter Aleve or prescription Naproxen or it could involve physical therapy or even surgery.
> 
> If you can't/won't do that, then I'd first try an over the counter pain reliever like Aleve. There are exercises for fingers that will help keep them supple (again, check with your doctor first). I do finger stretching exercises 3 times a week and it has really helped. I've almost quit taking Naproxen for pain because there is none. Keeping the hands warm also helps alleviate some of the pain. Just warming your hands by putting them together and causing friction between the two palms helps a little.


Good advice. I use (doctor's order) prescription Volteren and otc Alevel for my ankles. Might work for your hands, too, although you would have to wait a bit and rinse off the Volteren. You might ask about it. Also, the Kollage square needles help, but nothing works as well for me as exercising the sore places. Ask a physical therapist and you may get some ideas without a charge as they are usually willing to make a suggestion.


----------



## Bolyop (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi
I've had osteoarthritis in many joints for over 40 years. The worst joints are my fingers. Have tried all the different medications, including the strongest opiates prescribed by my doctor. My sister gave me a trial appointment with an acupuncturist around 5 years ago. It hurts like heck, as I have "extreme" accupuncture, which is 17 needles in each hand. But it works for me! I can now open my hands, which were previously clawed. I can now enjoy knitting, crochet, and other crafts again. It changed my life.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I have been dealing with this for years, also. Rest them for a few days and then gradually get back into it. That's the only thing that works for me. Sometimes I push it too much.Osteoarthritis is due to wear so it wont go away, unfortunately.
There are some things I have done. I have learned several techniques for knitting on U tube such as wrapping yarn from my right hand and continental knitting ...anything that uses different muscles and joints will help. That will give the over used ones a rest. Sometimes, I will crochet for awhile. I also keep a quilt that is sewn on my sewing machine going. I don't use long straight needles anymore...addicted to my Addi circulars when possible... You might consider heat application, along with various topical lotions and creams.Try different things and whatever works is what you do...


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I have been dealing with this for years, also. Rest them for a few days and then gradually get back into it. That's the only thing that works for me. Sometimes I push it too much.Osteoarthritis is due to wear so it wont go away, unfortunately.
There are some things I have done. I have learned several techniques for knitting on U tube such as wrapping yarn from my right hand and continental knitting ...anything that uses different muscles and joints will help. That will give the over used ones a rest. Sometimes, I will crochet for awhile. I also keep a quilt that is sewn on my sewing machine going. I don't use long straight needles anymore...addicted to my Addi circulars when possible... You might consider heat application, along with various topical lotions and creams.Try different things and whatever works is what you do...


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I can see there are a lot of answers here already--there must be a lot of us with this affliction. I just started getting arthritis in my hands about 8 months ago at age 65, and it is so disappointing! Two things that seem to help me: 1. Don't eat foods from the nightshade family, which includes potatoes, peppers, tomatoes and eggplant; and 2. Australian Dream, an OTC cream that one rubs into the affected area up to 4x a day. Australian Dream works by opening the capillaries in the area where the pain in, which brings more oxygen and warmth to it, which helps ease swelling (that pinches the nerve endings to cause pain). I hope you have good luck with alleviating your problem.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Same advise, talk to your doctor, you can also try Blue Emu cream. It helps me and does not smell like others nor does it burn. Capsaicin also works, the more it is used the more effective it is,but that burns, and does NOT wash off. So for your hands I would not use it. Compression gloves help also. Good luck


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

There are gloves you can wear also you can place them in very warm water to loosen them up. Also do not pass up the ice packs for reducing inflammation as well as changing your diet to reduce inflammation. There can be foods that cause or add to inflammation. Mine is wheat.


----------



## IslandPurple (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello: My sympathy goes out to you yet there could be a solution at hand for that arthritis. A year ago an acquaintance who had just completed a healing course at a local college explained to me that the nightshade family, of which ordinary potatoes, tomatoes and peppers are a few, can inhibit the uptake of calcium. What happens when we eat these foods is that the calcium in our foods and our blood stream must go somewhere different than the body needs. It recognizes that it wants it but what to do? It deposits the calcium in the joints. If you replace ordinary potatoes with sweet potatoes and yams, remove all the rest of the nightshade family (you can simply do an internet search on the subject) for about 3 weeks, you'll notice a change in inflammation in your joints. You can actually see the hard nodules disappear, which I did. You could take photos of the joints which bother you to prove the affect for family and friends. You will know without the photos because you will feel different in your body. Turmeric chai tea also known as Golden Milk Chai on youtube will also help with the swelling and is absolutely delicious and could replace your morning hot drink. I wish you success if you opt to give these a try.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

When arthritis started in my hands --- an oldtimer told me to "use them or lose them" and I took that to heart. There are occasions when I have a flare up and heat helps me alot. Sometimes, I need to take more breaks too---I get on a project and don't know when to take a break.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I went the gin/raisin route years ago. It didn't help but it was fun and I got teased.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

brenda m said:


> I've found that using smaller needles and smaller yarn keeps the weight off my hands and wrists; also, making smaller items, or things that can be made in squares and put together.


I think everyone is different, I've found that small needles are worse for mine, but I guess size is relative. I think size 7-10 is about the best size when my hands act up. I have developed it in my left index finger, and both thumbs. Terribly sad, especially since I feel way too young for this to take over!
I was just thinking about it this morning as I woke and couldn't even grab the sheets to make the bed. It's for some reason worse at night.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

talulakat said:


> Here is a link on making your own magnesium oil. https://wellnessmama.com/5804/magnesium-oil/
> Very simple


Thank you, talulakat, for this interesting article about magnesium. I started taking pill form magnesium supplements quite a number of years ago to help stop leg muscle cramps....it worked. I know it's hard to get enough magnesium through pills, but some is better than none and it has totally stopped the cramps.


----------



## BLsl123 (Oct 28, 2013)

My doctor prescribed Voltaren Gel. So far it's working great. Only downside is after applying it, you have to wait until it's absorbed. Once that happens it's no longer sticky.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sess said:


> Hello knitters. I've knit and sewn and crafted all my life, but at 60 yrs. now, my hands have become quite arthritic. (I'm going through a feeling of loss.) Does anyone have any advice on how to knit for more than just a few minutes before hands become too painful with osteoarthritis? Thank you so much. You are a great bunch! I'm determined!


Arnica cream. I get mine cheapest at Puritan when they offer it. Twice the price at our shops here. 
They say you must use it or lose it but working through the pain is a pain, pun intended! 
Hope you find what will work for you. DS has it too and he finds taking lots of fish oil has helped, perhaps a Doc can give you more insight. Good luck ahead.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had this for years since I was in my50's and now at 77, I am going nuts with ring finger on left hand, the pain is bad but I can stand that. The trigger finger is theworst, Have tried about everything mentioned here but it is something that is going to happen with osteoarthritis especially if one has repetitive motion -- knitting. And now all I want Santa to do for me is to make this damned trigger finger go away.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have my grandmother's hands - she had to switch from crochet to cross-stitch late in her long life(nothing stops a determined woman). I find that the smaller needles are better, too. Cannot take any pain relievers other than Tylenol as the others affect your kidneys. Thanx for the magnesium oil recipe - I take magnesium because it relieves night leg cramps, so I might try to apply it locally on my hands.

I know that if my hands really go on me (I cannot make a good fist any more - hard to hold a paring knife until and friend got me a japanese one with slightly longer and thicker handle - and can't pull unborn lambs because their slippery little legs slide right through that wimpy grip!) but I CAN spin - as long as I can touch my thumb to my forefinger!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Ask your doctor about VoltarenGel. Prescription anti inflammatory rub. It has been very helpful for me. Penetrex from Amazon is nearly as good. 
I find some yarns, needles or pattern sts are worse for my hands than others.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

There are several very good suggestions here. Progesterone cream is helpful, my mother and I both use it. If you put it on your hands, you'll want to put it on at night before bed. My DH drinks Tart Cherry juice, which comes in a concentrate and he puts 1-1/2 capfuls in a cup and adds water & ice. He has gout flareups, a cousin of arthritis. It is recommended for arthritis by healthcare professionals too. If you want you can add a tad of Stevia and it tastes great. Other things that cause inflammation which leads to arthritis is acidic foods; sugar whether brown, or refined; tomato products, any veggies from the Deadly Nightshade family, red meat, especially beef, but chicken is a big inflammatory too. Salt is OK in moderation. Sea salt with minerals is best.
I try to limit my use of tomato sauce, but if I just have it a time or two a month, I can get away with it. 
A great anti-inflammatory is what I call my Turmeric Elixer. I squeeze a fresh lemon into a cup, add 1/4 tsp cinnamon, 1/2 tsp organic raw turmeric, a pinch of black pepper (about 1/8 tsp) and a 1/2 tsp honey in warm water to dissolve the honey. You have to stir it now and then, while you drink it down. Take it every morning for a good start. Citrus, in general, is quite good at helping with inflammation.
The comment about exercise is true too. I rarely use my little pinkie on my right hand, so I have some arthritis in it although it doesn't hurt. Also the index finger on my left hand although slight, because I don't use it as much as the rest of my fingers. When I had symptoms of carpal tunnel syndrome, I found out I needed more B vitamins. B6 is particularly helpful.

I have never tried Australian Dream, but that sounds interesting. 

The type of yarn you use; the thick kind that comes in the big bundles and cotton worsted are hard on hands, I've found. How you hold your needles, for sure. I switched to Continental, although I purl in the English style. Crocheting can even tire my hands, although I use the knife grip, as the pencil grip makes my hand ache. 
You can try Glucosamine and Chondroitin too. They help rebuild the cartilage in your joints.
I've never heard of Magnesium oil, I might have to check that out.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Sess said:


> Hello knitters. I've knit and sewn and crafted all my life, but at 60 yrs. now, my hands have become quite arthritic. (I'm going through a feeling of loss.) Does anyone have any advice on how to knit for more than just a few minutes before hands become too painful with osteoarthritis? Thank you so much. You are a great bunch! I'm determined!


I have rheumatoid arthritis in my hands which as the years go on I have bulging knuckles and even though they look awful they are very rarely in pain but when the pain does kick in, usually at the end of the day or during the night I just rub them with voltarin or place ice on them. Now I do have osteorarthritis in my collar bone which can be very painfull and if you can take Bayer aspirin, aleeve, or advil every four hours for a few days that will help. But if you are on blood pressure pills then your only choice is Tylenol and ice packs or heating pad. Which does work but as everything else over the counter you have to do it every four hours. Also exercise your fingers with a very soft ball.


----------



## KnitFix (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello: 
I too had arthritic, painful and swollen fingers, to the point where I gave up knitting and crochet! After reading The China Study, by Dr. T Colin Campbell Phd. I switched to a dairy and meatfree diet. My hands shrank back to normal, with no more pain! My continuous sinus infections cleared up as well, so I am now sleeping through the nights- pain free! There is a lot online about the health benefits of switching to a Whole Foods plant-based diet! It worked for me, as it has worked for thousands! Also doesn't have the side effects long-term use of pharmaceuticals have! I am now knitting and crocheting faster than ever before!


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

I used to have great pain in my hands and wrists from arthritis; even had to give up playing the guitar. But when I started crocheting more, gradually learning how to use both hands equally, the pain greatly decreased. I don't know if this is just a personal anomaly or whether it could help anyone else. But the other thing I do is take frequent breaks and walk around, flicking my hands downward. Seems to help the circulation. My mother used to say that when she did that, she was "throwing the pain away onto the floor." I am 75.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

I have found that using larger needles is less stressful on my hands.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

When I was 20, I discovered that I could not walk through the frozen food section of my local grocery store without pain. I started with isotoner gloves and by 40 had progressed to Tommie Copper fingerless gloves. At 70 I now have a sleeve for every bendable part of my body and there are some days when it has rained for days that I need all of them. Osteoporosis is a pain (pun intended). It really does help, I can now knit and crochet for hours.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hope you can find some relief in your hands, so you can do some knitting


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hope you can find some relief in your hands, so you can do some knitting


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I prefer natural remedies.

Apple Cider Vinegar Soak:
Mix 1 cup apple cider vinegar into 6 cups warm water.
Soak your hands for at least 30 minutes.
Use this topical solution whenever you are in pain.

Another method is, warm some apple cider vinegar and add some amount of cayenne pepper to it and mix it into a paste. Apply this lukewarm paste to your painful finger joints and leave it there for around 10 minutes. This will help you in giving relief from the pain, stiffness and soreness.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm completely crazy but my Uncle milked cows for many years & had terrible arthritis in his hands, he was to specialists & tried all kinds if prescriptions with no real relief. Someone told him to take a pound of yellow raisins, put them in a jar & pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & let sit in the fridge until the booze soaked into the raisins, then eat a teaspoonful of the raisins each day. It didn't help the swelling but he could move without pain. The raisins don't taste boozy. I've told a few people about this & those who tried it find it helps including my skeptical husband.


Never heard of this previously, but as my fingers and hands become arthritic too, I think I shall save this and may well give it a go. They are not too bad yet, but it will get worse. I have psoriasis and so I suppose all these auto-immune disorders are linked, at least for me.
Many thanks.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

kacsa said:


> I prefer natural remedies.
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar Soak:
> Mix 1 cup apple cider vinegar into 6 cups warm water.
> ...


Thank you for this too. Will give it a try. Someone had told me about cider vinegar some time ago, but I had not tried it.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you have a Watkins dealer near you the Warming Balm work really good for arthritis it comes in a red and white tube


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

kacsa said:


> I prefer natural remedies.
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar Soak:
> Mix 1 cup apple cider vinegar into 6 cups warm water.
> ...


It is important to have natural, non-refined raw apple cider vinegar. We ordered some for DH for his gout. But the tart cherry juice was more effective, as he got no relief with the apple cider vinegar. It may work differently for arthritis.
Dairy can be an inflammatory if you have allergies. I do, so I stay away from it for the most part. All dairy has some mold in it. It's the mold I'm allergic to. If you have allergies, you certainly will have inflammation. It helps to find out what you might be allergic to and eliminate it from your diet. The more acidic your system, the more inflammation you have. Funny, because things like lemons and soda both help with inflammation, because they cause your body to become more alkaline when you use them.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

There might be good reason to keep knitting! 

https://theknittingspace.com/knitting-helps-arthritis/


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check out this information. Be sure to look at "what is rheumatoid arthritis?" It talks about the inflammatory response and helps one to understand what is happening. I took methotrexate with no result, but find Arava is wonderful. There are many types of RA (150+ according to my rheumtologist) so important you get correct treatment for your specific type. There are new drugs that work well.
> Check it out here: http://www.medicinenet.com/rheumatoid_arthritis/article.htm


I don't have rheumatoid arthritis :~). I have psoriatic and osteoarthritis. Methotrexate worked wonders for me for 15 years before it just didn't work any longer. I now take Otezla which is not as good as methotrexate was, but is certainly better than nothing. I had also tried Enbrel and Humira injections, neither of which worked for me. Once again, these things are very individual.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Tove said:


> My biggest piece of advice that has not been mentioned so far is to use circular needles.
> When using circular needles you never 'drop' a needle, the knitting you're working on rests in your lap instead of hanging heavy off the ends of straight needles.
> 
> Prepare your hands for knitting with a few, simple exercises: Like all exercises, warm up your hands before starting to knit and stop to repeat at regular intervals. Start by washing your hands in fairly warm water and soap. Dry off and immediately rub in some rich lotion. While the lotion is absorbing into the skin, go sit down, make yourself comfortable....
> ...


Yes. I switched to circulars some time ago and have found it very helpful.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

You can make your own magnesium oil. Its just magnesium salts and bottled water mixed. I put mine in a spray bottle. I use it on my knees and legs.


----------



## hatfairy (May 14, 2017)

I too am going through the grieving process of not being able to crochet as long as I'd like to because of a pinched nerve, arthritis, etc., etc. I am, like you, DETERMINED to keep weaving. So, I googled everything I could think of to stay hopeful and inspired. Would you believe it - a little loom from my childhood has, surprisingly, come back to me. Behold, the old potholder loom for little girls. I am thrilled that I can still "weave" something even if it isn't with a crochet hook. I purchased the very inexpensive little loom and actually made a square with the help of the little girl who teaches how to do it using yarn instead of the loops that come with the loom. She is enchanting to watch and listen to! I hope this will give you some hope and encouragement. I also purchased a Zippy loom and a smaller peg loom. The necklaces in the photo were all made on the Zippy loom. The necklace on the left was made using Premier Starbella boutique type yarn. Sadly, I can't find it on their website. The necklace in the middle was made with 3 strands of redheart super saver yarn. The necklace on the right was also made with 3 strands of redheart in black. To make them I just made a slip knot and attached it to one of the end pegs. Then I wrapped the yarn 2 times around each peg and then pulled the first loop (3 loops) over the top loops. As you can see, I don't even know knitting terminology; I just played around with it to see what I could make. I hope this will help to restore a little joy. Maybe some of our knitting friends here in this forum could direct us beginners with real beginner tutorials. I need the "loom knitting for dummies" video!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I have terrible degenerative arthritis. Do not lose hope! I run warm water over my hands before I begin to knit. I stop about every 15 minutes and stretch my fingers. I also use the pads that heat in the microwave because they give your hands moist heat. God bless you. I hope this helps.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rosemarya said:


> I have terrible degenerative arthritis. Do not lose hope! I run warm water over my hands before I begin to knit. I stop about every 15 minutes and stretch my fingers. I also use the pads that heat in the microwave because they give your hands moist heat. God bless you. I hope this helps.


I'll save this. I've learned that what works at one stage of arthritis may not work for another. Who knows when I may need this information. Mine was stable for 15 years, but a year ago my long established routine began to fail rapidly. I'm not so smug these days ;~). I do know that cold never works for me. It's interesting to learn what works for one but not another.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

hatfairy said:


> I too am going through the grieving process of not being able to crochet as long as I'd like to because of a pinched nerve, arthritis, etc.,Then I wrapped the yarn 2 times around each peg and then pulled the first loop (3 loops) over the top loops. As you can see, I don't even know knitting terminology; I just played around with it to see what I could make. I hope this will help to restore a little joy. Maybe some of our knitting friends here in this forum could direct us beginners with real beginner tutorials. I need the "loom knitting for dummies" video!


Wow-- I am so very impressed that you learned how to do this and I want to learn! This is something I might be able to use with a lady in our needlework group at Sr Center. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sess said:


> Hello knitters. I've knit and sewn and crafted all my life, but at 60 yrs. now, my hands have become quite arthritic. (I'm going through a feeling of loss.) Does anyone have any advice on how to knit for more than just a few minutes before hands become too painful with osteoarthritis? Thank you so much. You are a great bunch! I'm determined!


I am 13 years older than you. I have osteo and rheumatoid arthritis and fibromyalgia. My mantra: never quit knitting or crocheting/ keep those hands moving!! The compression gloves help. ALWAYS support your arms. Take a break every 20 minutes. Circular needles cause less stress. The foam slips on crochets hooks help. A bowl of rice (uncooked) put in microwave til pleasantly warm, immerse and stir hands/fingers for about 5 minutes relieves a lot of pain. I wll NOT take any Nsaids (aleve advil tylenol motrin etc) but i will use Montana Arnica tablets that dissolve under your tongue and they help. I do take turmeric capsules 3 times daily and hyaluronic acid twice a day. Australian Dream did nothing for me.

I hope these little things help you so you can continue your projects and enjoy doing so


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

K.C. said:


> I use salon pas on my hands. It is an over the counter patch dispensed soother. I cut up the patches to use as tape over my knuckles. I often sleep with the tape on.


I use this as well, and it helps as much as two ibuprofen.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I suffer too. I take glucosamine and chrondroitin which helps and cubic knitting needles which are a real boon.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

brenda m said:


> I've found that using smaller needles and smaller yarn keeps the weight off my hands and wrists; also, making smaller items, or things that can be made in squares and put together.


That works for me, also! I can make socks with a size 1 needle with no problem, but my hands will ache with a size 8. I can't squeeze my hands enough to hold a knife, but I can hold a tiny needle. Who knows why??


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I only get to knit on Sunday afternoons, but at 62 I am also starting to get problems. I purchased a little fingerless glove from the chemist, but a relative recently pointed me to the thumb only support wrap. He also has an arthritic thumb, and his daughter (a doctor) told him to try the thumb support. It works for him, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> That works for me, also! I can make socks with a size 1 needle with no problem, but my hands will ache with a size 8. I can't squeeze my hands enough to hold a knife, but I can hold a tiny needle. Who knows why??


That's one of those unexplainable facts of life. Sometimes I think it's because knitting with tiny needles takes so little effort/movement as compared to knitting with larger needles. Someday perhaps I'll test it out.....


----------



## Philli (Apr 11, 2015)

I use the loom. My hands are arthritic; the kniting loom works for me.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I too have osteoarthritis in my lower back and my hands, mostly my thumb joints but also in my knuckles. I take some pretty powerful pain meds for my back, but they don't seem to help my hands when knitting. My Dr. said to soak my hands in warm water with Epsom salt. That requires standing at the sink {hard to do when my back hurts} and the water doesn't stay warm very long so I use an Epsom Salt Rub that is made by Pro cure. You can get it from Pharmapacks among other places. It does seem to help but I sometimes think it may just be the fact that I stop knitting and rub my hands together to rub it in. I also have a medicated cream that has Diclofenac, lidocaine, & prilocaine in it. It is a prescription med but I think I like the Epsom Salt Rub better. 

I tried the compression gloves, but they don't work for me because they hinder the movement of the yarn. Can't knit or crochet with them.


----------



## nedrizi (Jun 8, 2014)

What knitting method do you use? I used to use the "throw" method, but I recently switched to Portugese. It's much easier on my hands and wrapping the yarn around my neck has really helped my tension problem as well.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> I too have osteoarthritis in my lower back and my hands, mostly my thumb joints but also in my knuckles. I take some pretty powerful pain meds for my back, but they don't seem to help my hands when knitting. My Dr. said to soak my hands in warm water with Epsom salt. That requires standing at the sink {hard to do when my back hurts} and the water doesn't stay warm very long so I use an Epsom Salt Rub that is made by Pro cure. You can get it from Pharmapacks among other places. It does seem to help but I sometimes think it may just be the fact that I stop knitting and rub my hands together to rub it in. I also have a medicated cream that has Diclofenac, lidocaine, & prilocaine in it. It is a prescription med but I think I like the Epsom Salt Rub better.
> 
> I tried the compression gloves, but they don't work for me because they hinder the movement of the yarn. Can't knit or crochet with them.


Um, you appear to have the same type of skepticism regarding such "pain controlling" exercises as I ;~D. After so many disappointments, it seems pointless, no? I have just about every lower back problem known to mankind. I also have a stepdaughter who has had back surgery five times to no avail. Everyone wonders why I'm not eagerly seeking back surgery...I tell them it sounds more like pouring salt into the wound. I wish my parents had taken care of my scoliosis when I was little, before the stenosis, slipped discs, and arthritis set in, but they didn't think it looked that bad. No one ever told them that neglected early health problems tend to get worse with age, I presume *sigh*. I have had various "precedures" when I was in my 50-60 year range, the best of which lasted 10 days. There is a lot of research yet to be done in the medical field, but it will take many lifetimes I fear.

I've tried three different brands/versions of the compression gloves, but I find that knitting with regularity works best.


----------



## Gran'ma (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi, this is my first time replying. I just had to respond to this issue because I HAVE TO knit or crotchet regardless of my painful arthritic knuckles and I've recently had amazing results I'd like to share. I 'kept my knuckles going' with lots of knitting whilst I awaited arrival of 3300 metres of wool to crotchet Afghan for my Grandson's wedding present. I make bone broth and gummies with gelatin which helps with my inflamed hip joints, but nothing made a difference to my swollen finger joints like the following... I MADE A POULTICE WITH A TABLESPOON EACH VICKS VAPORUB AND WASHING SODA (ground fine), and a FEW DROPS PEPPERMINT OIL. I coated the offending knuckles and put on a cotton glove followed by a plastic glove before retiring. Next morning my knuckles had reduced swelling and sorenessby half and each time I do it... same results!! I recommend 3 nights running and will do monthly for maintenance. I've managed to crotchet my first 1000 metres in ten days - PAINFREE!!!


----------



## byalexis (Apr 6, 2013)

I take NewU which is a supplement that has kept me pain free. It is made from Muscadine seeds and skin. If you want more info PM me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

IslandPurple said:


> Hello: My sympathy goes out to you yet there could be a solution at hand for that arthritis. A year ago an acquaintance who had just completed a healing course at a local college explained to me that the nightshade family, of which ordinary potatoes, tomatoes and peppers are a few, can inhibit the uptake of calcium. What happens when we eat these foods is that the calcium in our foods and our blood stream must go somewhere different than the body needs. It recognizes that it wants it but what to do? It deposits the calcium in the joints. If you replace ordinary potatoes with sweet potatoes and yams, remove all the rest of the nightshade family (you can simply do an internet search on the subject) for about 3 weeks, you'll notice a change in inflammation in your joints. You can actually see the hard nodules disappear, which I did. You could take photos of the joints which bother you to prove the affect for family and friends. You will know without the photos because you will feel different in your body. Turmeric chai tea also known as Golden Milk Chai on youtube will also help with the swelling and is absolutely delicious and could replace your morning hot drink. I wish you success if you opt to give these a try.


You might want to know that the problem you describe with excess Calc in the blood is most likely due to not enough Vit D3 and K2. Vit D3, K2, Mag, & Calc are a 4some that are needed together in the body. And do not confuse K1 with K2.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I use Diclofenac gel, prescribed by my doctor.


----------



## KnitFix (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you for this post Swiss Miss! The same worked for me! My post about the healing benefits adopting a Whole Foods pPlant based diet is still in limbo waiting publication by site admin!


----------



## lenore69 (Jun 10, 2016)

I also have arthritic knuckles. I will not take pain killers. Here is what I have done:
Buy Topricin. Homeopathic cream.
Buy craft gloves from Joann Fabics made by 
Creative Comfort. They are brown and 
wonderful. Also you can buy compression 
gloves by Mueller. They work great.
Change your style of knitting. I learned 
Continental, now I switch back and forth. 
Take breaks and stretch.
Use ice packs.
Don't eat tomatoes, potatoes, eggplant and peppers. They are nightshade vegetables and are inflammatory foods. Look this up to see what else you are eating that can cause arthritic flare ups. This is very true.
Buy the square needles, I love them.

I hope this helps like it's helped me!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello, As one who has battled RA since 1994, I have used many techniques. therapeutic gloves, wrist splints, hot paraffin bath or wax. The wax bath really gave my hands a lot of relief, and from time to time I still use wrist splints.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm completely crazy but my Uncle milked cows for many years & had terrible arthritis in his hands, he was to specialists & tried all kinds if prescriptions with no real relief. Someone told him to take a pound of yellow raisins, put them in a jar & pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & let sit in the fridge until the booze soaked into the raisins, then eat a teaspoonful of the raisins each day. It didn't help the swelling but he could move without pain. The raisins don't taste boozy. I've told a few people about this & those who tried it find it helps including my skeptical husband.


my mom did for years. I have arthritis in both hand .thumbs are worse.since I am diabetic I have test blood sugar every day so I kill 2birfs with one stone so to speak. First thing when I get I run hot water on my hands as hot as I can stand massaging my hands at the same time, getting them pretty red. Then I dry with paper towel keeping my fingers covered this helps with the pricking because the heat makes the blood stay in your. Fingers. I do not have any calloused were I prick myself nor do I feelit. I have my pokey thing dialed to it lowest setting. Anyway try the hot water. Itt is easiedt on the budget.


----------



## cotegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi, I am 65 and I have severe osteoarthritis. I use Blue Emu arthritis cream. it does not smell or cause build-up on knitting, sewing, or embroidery projects. Try to use circular needles for big projects so weight of worked yarn is in your lap and not on the needles. I take Alieve to help me. I would like to know which type of needles(aluminum, bamboo, plastic) are the easiest to use. Hopefully someone else will join the discussion. Some days are worse than others. Perhaps you can only do a few rows at a time. I also have used some mitts I found on line that I can stick in the microwave. Heat seems to help. I have used gloves with fingertips open but I am not sure if they really help or not. Let me know if this helps you.


----------



## cotegirl (Aug 8, 2017)

I like ideas about using gloves to protect yarn from topical applications of any arthritis cream. I have read that Continential knitting style is easier and faster. I have not tried it yet. There are U-Tube videos to show how to do this.


----------



## Tahtur (Apr 26, 2017)

It has been about a year, I was knocked down onto a stone floor by a lady behind me who lost her balance. I didn't break any bones, but badly bruised a hip bone. I don't like taking otc pain relievers, looked up if there was any natural something I could take/use. The search brought up RED BEETS. I tried eating a few chunks, relieved the pain for several hours. 
I now keep a can of beets on hand should I need them!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

I learned Portuguese knitting for the same reason. It is so much easier on my hands and shoulders.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

Try Emu Blu hand cream. Won't cure it but it does help.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Tahtur said:


> It has been about a year, I was knocked down onto a stone floor by a lady behind me who lost her balance. I didn't break any bones, but badly bruised a hip bone. I don't like taking otc pain relievers, looked up if there was any natural something I could take/use. The search brought up RED BEETS. I tried eating a few chunks, relieved the pain for several hours.
> I now keep a can of beets on hand should I need them!


Just be careful of the very high sodium content of canned beets. Fresh beets are best, and they taste better, too. Hope you are completely recovered now, and happily knitting and/or crocheting with no further pain.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I use a peppermint comfrey salve that my bee lady makes. Peppermint oils are great mixed with a carrier oil (coconut or olive). Make sure it is 100% natural oil. I use Young Living oils. Peppermint oil is a "HOT" oil. Works great. I also use my BioFreeze that my chiropractor sells. Also a peppermint based gel.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

My Mom passed away at 98 and had arthritis in her hands when she was in her 70s or 80s. It disappeared after she used warm olive oil to massage her hands and fingers every night and morning. Castor oil also works, I believe. Perhaps you'd like to try this natural remedy. Fortunately, I don't have arthritis yet!


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Once again I am reminded what a wonderful resource this site is! So many new things to try.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

My mom had rheumatoid arthritis pretty bad. She always did the dishes in the morning. She said that washing them first thing in the morning helped her hands. She also said that knitting kept her to be able to move them.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

I saw a tutorial on Portuguese knitting that is supposed to help if you have arthritis. Been meaning to try this but am faster with my American style and always have a project deadline. There are many videos but this is where I first saw the technique. ????https://youtu.be/gzfYS9_t27k


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm completely crazy but my Uncle milked cows for many years & had terrible arthritis in his hands, he was to specialists & tried all kinds if prescriptions with no real relief. Someone told him to take a pound of yellow raisins, put them in a jar & pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & let sit in the fridge until the booze soaked into the raisins, then eat a teaspoonful of the raisins each day. It didn't help the swelling but he could move without pain. The raisins don't taste boozy. I've told a few people about this & those who tried it find it helps including my skeptical husband.


Someone told me this a few years ago! I forgot all about it.. going to give it a try!!


----------



## gs_123 (Jul 2, 2017)

Talk to your Dr. about Voltren Gel. It works wonders for me!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Um, you appear to have the same type of skepticism regarding such "pain controlling" exercises as I ;~D. After so many disappointments, it seems pointless, no? I have just about every lower back problem known to mankind. I also have a stepdaughter who has had back surgery five times to no avail. Everyone wonders why I'm not eagerly seeking back surgery...I tell them it sounds more like pouring salt into the wound. I wish my parents had taken care of my scoliosis when I was little, before the stenosis, slipped discs, and arthritis set in, but they didn't think it looked that bad. No one ever told them that neglected early health problems tend to get worse with age, I presume *sigh*. I have had various "precedures" when I was in my 50-60 year range, the best of which lasted 10 days. There is a lot of research yet to be done in the medical field, but it will take many lifetimes I fear.
> 
> I've tried three different brands/versions of the compression gloves, but I find that knitting with regularity works best.


As far as back surgery it seems everyone I know who has had surgery just keep having to have more. I can't see spending the rest of my life that way either. I just keep on knitting, stop for a minute or two and then go on. I use the Epsom Salt Rub and the medicated cream and they seem to help but I just keep knitting too. I think that is best, just do what you can.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Tahtur said:


> It has been about a year, I was knocked down onto a stone floor by a lady behind me who lost her balance. I didn't break any bones, but badly bruised a hip bone. I don't like taking otc pain relievers, looked up if there was any natural something I could take/use. The search brought up RED BEETS. I tried eating a few chunks, relieved the pain for several hours.
> I now keep a can of beets on hand should I need them!


What are red beets, please.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Karen's Creations said:


> Try Emu Blu hand cream. Won't cure it but it does help.


I use that but it's a jell not a cream. Works very well on all sorts of aches and pains.


----------



## BettyTampaBay (Jan 22, 2012)

I have arthritis also and I was able to get a prescription for Voltaren Gel. Also, soak your hands twice a day in very warm water with a Tablespoon of Epsom Salt. It helps. My orthopedic doctor prescribed this for me.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

I use the support gloves they work.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Try Kollage square knitting needles --- ergonomically better for your hands. They have allowed my 80+ yr old mother-in-law to continue to knit despite arthritis --- she says they really help!


----------



## kathleensacct (Apr 2, 2017)

I know what you're going thru. When I worked and typed all day it kept my fingers more nimble and did not hurt. I retired 2 yrs ago at 71. Now my fingers are tighter and hurt when i bend them and drop everything. I get so depressed that I can't do things I used to. I love to work in my flower beds but my fingers hurt in gloves. I laid 41 bags of mulch in the spring and couldn't bend my fingers without pain for a week. When I knit the needles slide out of my hands. Took me half hour to cast on 10 stitches. Went to crochet. It's better but I can't keep same tension cause fingers bent leaves gaps. I did 4 Afghans in last 4 yrs for my grandkids. Each took a year to finish. I'm afraid one day I won't be able to do any of the crafts I did when I was younger. I'm not a book reader I like TV. But I like to be productive while I'm watching or I feel guilty for doing nothing.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

BettyTampaBay said:


> I have arthritis also and I was able to get a prescription for Voltaren Gel. Also, soak your hands twice a day in very warm water with a Tablespoon of Epsom Salt. It helps. My orthopedic doctor prescribed this for me.


I heard the Voltaren is pretty expensive?


----------



## gs_123 (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes it is - but you use so little at a time that a tube lasts a looooong time! (mine lasts 9mo to a yr)


----------



## kathleensacct (Apr 2, 2017)

I used volteran on my knees before they were replaced. It is expensive. Medicare may not pay for it. My Dr gave me sample tubes. I like the soaking in Epsom salts. I'll try it.


----------



## BettyTampaBay (Jan 22, 2012)

It costs me $30.00 for a large tube but it lasts a long time. Can also be used on other aches and pains.


----------



## Rosalie May (Oct 3, 2014)

BettyTampaBay said:


> It costs me $30.00 for a large tube but it lasts a long time. Can also be used on other aches and pains.


Regarding Volaran.............It can be bought over the counter in Aruba, only $15 for the large tube, but I didn't find it effective on my hands at all. But it seems to does work on soothing flesh like muscles, sprains, strains, more than it does on bones. Just my experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots of good and interesting tactics to try. However, I don't see anyone recognizing that sugar is the biggest inflammatory in our standard American diet. It is a killer and needs to be cut out. Also, all that processed, high carb white foods. They all turn to sugar asap in the body. HFCS (high fructose corn syrup) is the other great inflammatory sugar that also affects your liver. If you eat processed foods you are eating all this sugar.

What is also not mentioned is Omega-3 oils. Standard cooking oils are all highly processed and full of Omega-6's. This is also a killer on our joints. I changed to coconut oil for cooking and organic cold pressed olive oil for salads. Avocado oils and walnuts are terrific for joint health. Even Chia seeds are full of omega-3's. We need saturated oils in our body. Industry has created such illness pushing sick food on us with wrong information. Saturated fats are not trans fats but industry lumped them all together without any research at all. However, new research over the past 20 yrs at least has shown the difference. Not only that there is difference but that our body needs saturated fats for our joint and brain health. Lots of unlearning is needed to deal with arthritis and other chronic diseases.

GMO's are another assault on our health. They destroy our gut biome which affects our ability to use the nutrition we are eating. They do so much damage to our body along with the glyphosate pesticide and others as weeds have changed to withstand this toxic pesticide. We need to get them out of our diet and environment. One we can do easily, the other will require a massive co-ordinated effort by lots of people. However, some good news here is that if Monsanto & Co lose about 2-3% of market share they cannot afford to stay in the GMO business. And that is something everyone of us can participate in doing. GMOs and glyphosate cause inflammation in our body.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I've also read that turmeric the spice used regularly in cooking is really beneficial and also in something called golden milk


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tumeric is almost a magic herb there are so many good uses for it. 

But I would like people to add this next item to there list, too. It is bone broth made from the cartilage bones of the feet or big knuckles of animals.
For beef eaters, this should be no problem, but only use bones from grass fed animals--check for no GMO feed. I use organic chicken feet and make up a about a gallon from about 4 chicken feet. The best I ever made was from organic turkey feet which I got around Thanksgiving from the organic farmer whose turkey I bought. Then freeze it in small containers and use in soups or for cooking vegetables. Some people freeze bone broth in ice cube trays and thaw 1 a day and drink it neat or put it in smoothies. It is one of the best supplements and really inexpensive when you consider how much you can get from a few bones. What you get health wise is lots of minerals leaching form the bones and the cartilage from the joints. Incredibly healing for the joints in our body. Worth every penny.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

In one of the earlier pages someone mentioned the golden raisins soaked in gin. Mix the golden raisins in the gin and let them soak for a couple of weeks, then fish them out with a fork - 9 a day. They really work for me. Forgot to take them with me on a 2 week vacation and boy did the pain come back. It went away again after I had taken them for a week or two. Unfortunately, when you tell someone, they joke about the gin and then never give it another thought, but it does work for most people. My neighbor lives by them and so do I. My BIL tried them and it didn't work for him. If you goggle gin and raisins you'll find tons of inof on it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Subar said:


> Voltaren is the arthritis medicine diclofenac in a gel or creme form. You rub it directly on affected joints. In Europe and Canada, it has been widely used for years as a primary treatment of osteoarthritis of the hands. You need a prescription to get it in the US. Many find it very helpful and it doesn't cause stomach upset (like ibuprofen and naproxyn, etc.)


Voltaren gave mr the worse heartburn ever. Just saying....


----------

